# I think I have a virus on my Mac



## SK4DJ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, I have a Powerbook G4 and I am doing right now a complete scan of my Mac with ClamXav program for any viruses, and right now it just detected a "Trojan virus", I need help with this situation, I am not sure how to get rid of it, help please, thanks!

If the virus program detects any other virus I will post it here for help, thanks!

EDIT: I just got this Result Log for My Powerbook G4:










And this result log comes from my iBook:









Does any one know what should I do next?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

2 options:

Move /Users/cdrodriquez/Shared/Setup.exe to the trash or

Select preferences menu option in the ClamXav menu and then set the option to remove found viruses.

Then just re-run the scan.


----------



## TheGreatToe (Aug 15, 2007)

There's no .exec or .bat, just an install with no extension. . . . How do I get Clamav up and running?


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

ClamXav is working. It found the viruses. It seems the files you or someone else has been downloading via file sharing are viruses or are infected. Such as that fake WinZip keygen. They cannot affect your Mac, as they are written for Windows. Just go to this folder: /Users/Shared/ and delete the files. '/' means a folder, so look for the Users folder on your drive, then in that folder, look for the Shared folder.

In ClamXav's prefs, select to Quarantine the files, then scan again.


----------



## TheGreatToe (Aug 15, 2007)

I opened shared up and you can see what was inside there. . . . Yesterday, I could not make out the monitor output very well, but I thought ClamaxAV required the use of an application from the drop down menu to make it go. . .. 

Today, frustrated as hell I looked in Safari pref's after 2 hour's of looking with FAILURE as the resulting outcome. Then in advanced there was a box unchecked that I remember as being checked in the default position that read, "never use font sizes smaller than," and in the box the smallest available Font size belongs there the number 9, but not in this case. . .51 was the number, I corrrected it. . . What'dya know everything is fine....

But I would appreciate help with ClamaXaV, or ClamaAv. . .hahaha.:up:


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow thats funny, I thought Mac's were supposed to be "virus proof". I gotta show this thread to my mac-lover friend.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

obidon said:


> Wow thats funny, I thought Mac's were supposed to be "virus proof". I gotta show this thread to my mac-lover friend.


Before you make a fool of yourself, I suggest that you do some minimal investigation and learn what is going on here. The antivirus scanner is finding *Windows* viruses in emails, that are in no way a threat to the Mac.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

obidon said:


> Wow thats funny, I thought Mac's were supposed to be "virus proof". I gotta show this thread to my mac-lover friend.


Macs can "carry" Windows viruses, be totally unaffected by it/them and pass them on to a Windows PC which will bring the virus to life with various consequences ...


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Then why does he care about having virus' on his PC?


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

He doesn't know any better. He is trying to download "bittorrent fastest" on LimeWire, which was not a real program. It was a trojan/virus/whatever. I'm not going to get into the various legal issues and whatnot.

Try uTorrent for Windows, or Transmission for Mac.


----------

